

ShipBuilder: Go make your deployments smooth sailing - jaytaylor
http://shipbuilder.io

======
zosegal
I've been waiting for someone to build something that would let me ditch
Heroku and handle deployments and on my own infrastructure! This seems very
promising

~~~
consciousness
This looks incredibly useful!

In the repo (github.com/sendhub/shipbuilder) I see that it is written in go-
lang -- which is quickly becoming my favorite programming language.

It also uses HAProxy, which I've used many times in the past and it is easily
the most powerful software load-balancer in existence.

What a potent combination of technology...will definitely be keeping an eye or
two on this!

------
rdpfeffer
This is awesome. So glad you did this!

------
crashoverdrive
I dub thee, Heroku-Killer.

